# Resolution problem with Nextbook 8 SE Premium



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I install these Samsung remote apps.-

Download Samsung Remote 2.2.5,Samsung Remote 2.2.5 2.2.5 Android download | 1mobile.com

Download Samsung Smart View 3.2.0,Samsung Smart View 3.2.0 3.2.0 Android download | 1mobile.com

Download Remote Control 3.1,Remote Control 3.1 3.1 Android download | 1mobile.com


I get this message on my Next Book SE 8 Premium tablet.-

Sorry, Your device has too small screen resolution (minimal 800X480 required) Application is closed.

Is my tablet resolution too low or what ?


Can I set it higher to make it work ?


Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure why your getting the error.



> Nextbook Premium 8 Special Edition’s display screen will be supported with 800 x 600 High Resolution


 
The App may look for resolution for: 80*1*x48*1*


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I contacted Next Book support and they said-

"We do not guarantee any apps to work, sorry."


Really silly.

Anyways I contacted Samsung support hopefully they will be able to help.


The resolution of the tablet is within min. system requirments, since it is higher.
So I don't understand why it would display this message ? 

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody knows where I get in contact with developers for these Samsung Remote apps ? I quoted here-



zhong said:


> When I install these Samsung remote apps.-
> 
> Download Samsung Remote 2.2.5,Samsung Remote 2.2.5 2.2.5 Android download | 1mobile.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They have a live chat that may be able to help:
Live Chat


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I already e-mailed them (Samsung Tech. Support). 
They say they don't support 3rd party apps.
Even though it is Samsung Remote apk app. which uses their products like BR5700 ZA through the wireless Network.


So who makes these apps. ? Seems nobody supports those apps. ?

Nobody to contact ?

They have them on Google PLay too.

Thanks.




Masterchiefxx17 said:


> They have a live chat that may be able to help:
> Live Chat


----------

